# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Trục Z bị mất vị trí sau khi reset máy

## Long Hưng

Mong mọi người giúp đỡ.

Hiện tại mình có 1 máy CNC điều khiển 2 động cơ servo (trục X và Z) qua Panasonic drive A5. 
Sau khi cho 2 trục về điểm 0 (Home return), mình dùng chế độ JOG di chuyển vị trí 2 trục. Ví dụ: X= 10, Z= 20.
Nhưng sau khi khởi động lại nguồn điện thì trục X vẫn ở vị trí 10 còn trục Z thường bị đổi vị trí ngẫu nhiên. Mình kết nối Drive A5 với CNC đó qua cổng COM1 (Cổng COM2 ko chạy được, không rõ vì sao). Tuy đã check PLC và các thông số cài đặt CNC & Drive, sơ đồ nối dây cáp đều chính xác rồi nhưng vẫn bị. Mong sớm nhận được tư vấn từ mọi người. Mình xin cảm ơn trước.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Theo như miêu tả thì giống máy nc hơn là cnc, số hiển thị trên màn hình hmi phải ko ah

----------


## Long Hưng

> Theo như miêu tả thì giống máy nc hơn là cnc, số hiển thị trên màn hình hmi phải ko ah


Đúng rồi bạn. Bạn có thể tham khảo máy T508A của hãng ALNC (Advantech-LNC)

----------


## CNC FANUC

Thường cái này liên quan tới cái ABS pulse coder hết pin nuôi, parameter sai pulse sai.....và rất nhiều nguyên nhân chưa biết
Thực tế mới biết ko dám phán bừa

----------

